
CS Unplugged - teaching CS witout a computer - nickb
http://csunplugged.com/index.php/activities.html
======
paul_reiners
They concentrate on algorithms. Good for them. That is how it should be
taught.

~~~
PieSquared
I say, wrong. That's not how it should be taught. Well, actually,
concentration on algorithms is good, but AFAICT, it's only algorithms there.

Part of the reason Computer Science is such a great subject is that it
combines theory with practice in such an easy and elegant manner. There's a
reason I got into CS before I got into math - because CS (well, at the time,
it was more like just Java than CS) gave me an opportunity to make something
and see results. This type of response from a subject fosters creativity and
interest, and overall makes the subject more motivating and interesting. If
you only teach algorithms, all of this is lost.

Also, you've got to admit it, someone who knows all the standard algorithms
but can't design one of their own or code/debug it is useless.

------
dboyd
Interesting. I got my 'CS' degree from a college that correctly called it
"Computational Science" ... not "Computer Science." I guess it isn't that much
of a stretch for me to think of learning CS without a computer.

------
mchristoff
ugh, sure fire way to cut out anyone who actually likes to build stuff.

------
keating
Ridiculous. Next they'll say you can teach Sex Ed without...

